# Outlook Express error 452



## MysticFae (Aug 14, 2003)

Hi guys, this is my first post here. I'm totally lost, so am seeking help...... please?! Lol

Ok, Outlook Express for win 98. Every time I try to send an email, this is what I get.



> The message could not be sent because the server rejected the sender's e-mail address. The sender's e-mail address was '[email protected]'. Subject 'Testin babe', Account: 'me', Server: 'mail.rachelcarlyle.com', Protocol: SMTP, Server Response: '452 Space shortage, please try later', Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 452, Error Number: 0x800CCC78


Any ideas guys?! It's really annoying me!!! I get this with hotmail too.....



Oops, I just realised this is probly in the wrong section. *sigh* Sorry!


----------



## wizzkid (Jan 7, 2003)

Hi,

I have looked around and this is what 452 means:

452 - The command has been aborted because the server has insufficient system storage.

Does the person you are sending to have a full mailbox.

Try sending yourself an email....(clear the junk out of your own mailbox first, then if you receive your own email the fault is not yours)

Wizzkid


----------



## MysticFae (Aug 14, 2003)

Meh.... looks like it's my problem somewhere. It happens with Yahoo and hotmail as well as my domain email...... Could it be something to do with my puter? I have plenty space as far as I'm aware..... is there something i'm not checking?

Thanks for getting back to me, I appreciate it.


----------



## Gibby1 (Jul 22, 2003)

Hi

I have been having the same problem. Im using outlook I have 5 accounts on it, 2 from freeserve and 3 related to my web site. I get the same message when trying to send a email from my website accounts but not when i send through my freeserve accounts.

This has only happened in the last few days and it has happened to a friend of mine aswell, he also uses outlook but his problem was with his freeserve accounts.


Could this be a virus?

Chris


----------



## wizzkid (Jan 7, 2003)

Hi,

So you think the problem is you? Have you tried going to the yahoo or hotmail website and sending from there?

Have you checked your email properties to see if they are correct?

correct your account settings:

Choose Tools > Accounts from the Outlook Express menu. 
In the Internet Accounts dialog box, select your account and click the Properties button. 
Click the Servers tab and check the name of the incoming mail server (POP3), the name of the outgoing mail server (SMTP), account name, password and authentication options. 

Yahoo: pop.mail.yahoo.co.uk
smtp.mail.yahoo.co.uk

Hotmail should be done for you 

Have you tried to create another account, one time I had a similar problem with Outlook Express, I deleted my account then created another one, something may have been corrupt, I don't know but it did the trick.....

Wizzkid


----------



## MysticFae (Aug 14, 2003)

*waves*

I use freeserve as well, but not for email. Do you know if the pop3 has changed with them at all? That could be a part of the problem.

I can send mail from the websites no problem, it's just using it as pop3 at the moment that's the problem. I'll try creating a new account and see what happens. The properties are fine, like I say it worked last night *shrug*

I've done a virus scan, and nothing was detected.

Hmmm. Tis all very confusing, Lol!

Thanks for replying!

Rach


----------



## Gibby1 (Jul 22, 2003)

Hi

No as far as i know the pop3 is the same. Mine all started when my friend was sendind a email to australia and the error kept comeing up (he uses freeserve) so i then tried it through my computer and my freeserve account the same happened on mine although I was able to send one to my friend.

Since then he has been able to send through the freeserve website ok but not through outlook.

As for my computer I can use outlook for my freeserve account but not my website www.gibsonspcclinic.co.uk pop3 accounts, i can receive but cannot send. I have trien entering all my details again and even entering them on outlook express but I still have the same problem.

its driving me nuts. ill keep looking and if I find anything ill post it.

chris


----------



## MysticFae (Aug 14, 2003)

Yep, sounds like we definately share the same problem. It's very frustrating, huh? I wouldn't mind, but I would really like to use my domain email, instead of the web based ones, and I can't. *sigh*

I'll keep looking also, but not on the O/Express official site..... it's just not useful at all, Lol. I'll keep trying tho..... I don't like things that beat me! It worked briefly last night..... it's bleeping gonna work again! Lol!

I'll post any updates if I get em, and check back. 

Rach


----------



## wizzkid (Jan 7, 2003)

Hi again,

Have you tried to Uncheck both "SMTP service requires secure connection" and "SMTP server requires authentication" in the "advanced sending options" in Outlook Express.

Just for referance:

http://www.freeserve.com/help/id/6111.htm

http://www.freeserve.com/help/email/sendingreceiving/cantsendemail.htm

http://www.freeserve.com/help/email/sendingreceiving/cantreceiveemail.htm

Wizzkid


----------



## MysticFae (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey.

Sadly none of that works...... Lol. I tried it all before. And I've uninstalled and reinstalled accounts, still nothing. *sigh*

I appreciate all your help and ideas tho....... Thank you for trying!

*goes off to trawl the net again*


----------



## Gibby1 (Jul 22, 2003)

Ok mine is now working.

All of a sudden the error message stoped poping up and it sent the email. I have tested it a few times with all my accounts and everything is ok now.

Guess it must have been somthing to do with the server or somthing.


----------



## MysticFae (Aug 14, 2003)

Lol, I just tested, and at the moment mine's working too..... although I'm not banking on it staying like that. Has done this before, and then conked out again, Lol!

Fingers crossed tho!


----------

